
Ask HN: How to create a new Twitter account - mawalu
I created a twitter account for my app a while back to keep people updated after we launch. Today I tried to log in and realized the account is suspended without every interacting with anybody and there is no info on how to fix this. I tried to add a phone number but this fails because suspended accounts can&#x27;t be edited.<p>How am I supposed to create a fresh nowadays?
======
mikece
It's been a requirement for a while that you have to have a real (non-VoIP)
cell number for doing 2FA. Personally, I hate this idea since getting a VoIP
number for 2FA isn't vulnerable to SIM Swapping attacks like my number issued
by T-Mobile is. The last time I set up a Twitter account I had to do the
"unsuspend me" thing half a dozen times before Twitter stopped insisting on
auto-suspending because I smelled like a bot for some reason.

~~~
mawalu
They don't even show me the "enter your phone number to unlock" dialog. I'm
just logged in but can't do anything, including setting a phone number without
getting an error saying that the account is suspended.

